# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  histogramme de positifs et ngatifs

## vinserm

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaite raliser un histogramme de ce type avec une longue liste de donnes :



donnes :
A   negatifs   positifs
1   -675        1230
2    0            0
3    0            0
4    -87         429
5    -65         456
...

Je pensais faire une commande python en utilisant pylab. Je suis cependant assez novice en python.
Comment facilement raliser une liste de mes valeurs provenant d'un excel?
Et tape suivante comment raliser un graphe "propre"  partir de mes valeurs?
je me suis bas sur cet exemple :
x = range()
negative_data = [liste1]
positive_data = [liste2]

fig = plt.figure()
ax = plt.subplot(111)
ax.bar(x, negative_data, width=1, color='r')
ax.bar(x, positive_data, width=1, color='b')

Merci!

----------


## loic5015

bonjour,

Pour recuperer proprement tes valeurs d'une feuille excel, tu as le module xlrd qui permet de lire des donnes dans un classeur excel.

Si tu as un screenshot de ta feuille, on peut regarder pour un exemple de code.

Cdt

----------


## vinserm

Bonjour loic5015,

Voici mon input (fichier .txt)

A	negatifs	positifs
243	1118	880
249	1172	803
252	816	1168
254	1198	782
259	1051	945
266	1124	866
269	905	1082
273	842	1149
283	1322	668
315	839	1160
322	726	1263
331	757	1239
333	711	1281
341	684	1312
360	760	1233
373	1248	482
393	803	1191
396	1876	113
399	1095	896
405	807	1190
408	763	1223
418	777	1204
441	733	1264
443	1597	402





> bonjour,
> 
> Pour recuperer proprement tes valeurs d'une feuille excel, tu as le module xlrd qui permet de lire des donnes dans un classeur excel.
> 
> Si tu as un screenshot de ta feuille, on peut regarder pour un exemple de code.
> 
> Cdt

----------

